# cost of living-relocating a dog



## cmelser (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello- We will be moving outside of Johannesburg next May 2010. I can not find out about costs for cell phones, internet costs monthly, car insurance, laptops or any other monthly expenses that I may have forgotten. We already have a place to live and that includes the utilities. Any help would be appreciated...

Also, we are trying to find out if there is anyway that we don't have to put our little girl dog in the airplane hold area. Any answers


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

cmelser said:


> Hello- We will be moving outside of Johannesburg next May 2010. I can not find out about costs for cell phones, internet costs monthly, car insurance, laptops or any other monthly expenses that I may have forgotten. We already have a place to live and that includes the utilities. Any help would be appreciated...
> 
> Also, we are trying to find out if there is anyway that we don't have to put our little girl dog in the airplane hold area. Any answers


Sorry dogs must travel as cargo. They can be on the same flight as you.You can collect them as soon as you land and have cleared imigration from Cargo area.


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

All animals wil be transported in the cargo hold. But you have to ask your airline about it.

Internet costs is here more expensive. If you have a landline, then Telkom is good, but. expensive and the internet here is very slow, broadband is small. Go to Telkom SA Limited - Home

Cas insurance depends on the company and the reatil prize of the car and how years you didnot claim anything, take a statement form your USA car insurance acompany with you.

car retail ZAR 228.000,- insurance cost about ZAR 1100,- per month.

There many celphone companies, like MTN, CellC, Vodacom. Google.co.za and find out.

Prizes of laptop are the same as in the USA.

Hope this is helping?

regards from a sunny RSA


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, it's true that your little dear can not ride in the cabin with you. Do get an early start on the paperwork required. In addition, doggy will need to have very specific bloodtests completed and to be certified by the USDA within a finite time period prior to departure. It is costly, time consuming, but very possible.


----------



## cmelser (Nov 2, 2009)

*Relocation of Dog*



Stevan said:


> Sorry dogs must travel as cargo. They can be on the same flight as you.You can collect them as soon as you land and have cleared imigration from Cargo area.


Thanks for info Stevan- It disappoints me in this day and age that they are treated as luggage.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

cmelser said:


> Thanks for info Stevan- It disappoints me in this day and age that they are treated as luggage.


To be honest our dogs where looked after realy well all the way. they leave the lights on and keep it heated.


----------



## cmelser (Nov 2, 2009)

Stevan said:


> To be honest our dogs where looked after realy well all the way. they leave the lights on and keep it heated.


Well that makes me feel better. How long ago did you move them over? Do you remember costs at all?


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

cmelser said:


> Well that makes me feel better. How long ago did you move them over? Do you remember costs at all?


Hi

About two months ago. Flights where £1500 extras from the vet about £500. you need to start planning early but there are a lot of things like medical checks that cant be done until last min.

Importing Pets into South Africa try this link lots of info to get you started. I would recomend a pet relocation specialist as regulations are diffrent form each country.

steve


----------



## cmelser (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Stevan- Thanks for all the information. I don't know the Euro system so would that be over $2000.00 american????

Cris


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

cmelser said:


> Hi Stevan- Thanks for all the information. I don't know the Euro system so would that be over $2000.00 american????
> 
> Cris


hi

I would say you are certainly looking at around that sort of money.
Depends if you can go direct to south africa from your local airport. If you have to go to a hub there is a good chance the dog will need to stay overnight then travel on the next day.


----------

